# Quickest way to transfer a cPanel account (VPS)



## Janitor27 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm looking for a step-by-step guide for the safest yet easiest way to transfer a cPanel account from one VPS to another VPS; any advice will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you transferring everything (FTP files, SQL DB, Network settings, Email accounts, etc)?

In any case, I would install cpanel on the new VPS then backup the old one(cPanel>>Backup >> Generate/Download a Full Backup)

You can store this copy locally or transfer it straight to the new VPS using FTP.

Move the *.tar file to the home directory on the new VPS then use do a cpanel Restore (cPanel >> Backup >> Restore a Full Backup/cpmove file)

You will have to do this for each additional cPanel account...


----------



## resourcesys (Aug 10, 2012)

Janitor27 said:


> I'm looking for a step-by-step guide for the safest yet easiest way to transfer a cPanel account from one VPS to another VPS; any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello,

The best way to do it is to have a package account backup of all the packages that you have on your old VPS. While you need to restore it on the new VPS, you can just restore the entire package account to the new VPS.

In WHM you can find the options to restore package account. Here the most important thing to keep in mind is the IP address of the new VPS and the old VPS. So, are you going to change the IP address of the VPS or you would be using the old ones?

Regards


----------

